# EB.com CONTEST



## DVINNY (Jun 2, 2007)

If you are the last post in this thread, I'll then post, and tell you what you win.

The goal is to get the last word.

GO


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 2, 2007)

Good thing I can still post in your locked thread!

:bio:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 2, 2007)

Did you say something?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## DVINNY (Jun 2, 2007)

POLE VAULT GIRL ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 2, 2007)

last word

I have posted the last word. There are no more words to post.


----------



## cement (Jun 2, 2007)

word.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 2, 2007)

lemonparty.org not lemonparty.com


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 2, 2007)

Here. This is the end. The very last words.

This is the end - how can there be any more?


----------



## cement (Jun 3, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> who cares, it still isn't worth clicking, at least not while on a DOD computer.


that ain't worth clicking on any computer


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been to the end, and it's wonderful


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 3, 2007)

I been to the edge

And there I stood and looked down

You know I lost a lot of friends there baby

I got no time to mess around


----------



## cement (Jun 3, 2007)

The hills are alive

with the sound of music


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Gun control is ...... having both of your hands on the gun.





(Inspired from a bumper sticker I saw today.  That's for my buddy Metro!!)

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jun 3, 2007)

The question is, who can submit a post that no one would want to follow? On this board, judging by the responses to Fudey's posts, that may not be possible


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jun 3, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Gun control is ...... having both of your hands on the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a bumper sticker user myself, but my favorite so far is "When in doubt, empty the magazine." Sage advice if you ask me.


----------



## FlyPaper (Jun 3, 2007)

Its like that saying "kill'em all, let God sort em out." I see that on t-shirts and stuffs ome times.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 3, 2007)

The next one who post in this thread is because is gay totally cool and knows what he is doing.[/font].

*Hey...I can edit MY posts too....*

(It is a child's trick but used to work when I was a kid. Of course, that was about thirty years ago...)


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 4, 2007)

Sapper's gay?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 4, 2007)

White flag Master Sapper. I don't want to be banned.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Hill William (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 4, 2007)

Dleg said:


> The question is, who can submit a post that no one would want to follow? On this board, judging by the responses to Fudey's posts, that may not be possible



How about: Next person who responds has to make out with F'Tard?


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 4, 2007)

again?


----------



## frazil (Jun 4, 2007)

^LOL


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm not even going to try to win this contest.

....... oh crap. :asthanos:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 4, 2007)

Next person that posts must personally find out what it is that Fudgey pumps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Next person that posts must personally find out what it is that Fudgey pumps.


Ummm ... DV ... I hate to break this to you bro. That doesn't even begin to sound right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JR


----------



## cement (Jun 4, 2007)

dang, I feel a verse of "I feel pretty" coming on.


----------



## redrum (Jun 4, 2007)

I admit, I exchanged some nice S&amp;M emails with tester'director :asthanos:


----------



## Dleg (Jun 4, 2007)

^^Me too. She told me that "fudgetard" will always reciprocate with a rim-job after making out.

So I guess I'm in.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 5, 2007)

Damn, I'm trying to eat my breakfast


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 5, 2007)

Does Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner still wander through the night?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 5, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Next person that posts must personally find out what it is that Fudgey pumps.








Fudge dewatering pumps, perhaps?

Am I right Fudgey?


----------



## cement (Jun 5, 2007)

Dleg said:


> ^^Me too. She told me that "fudgetard" will always reciprocate with a rim-job after making out.
> So I guess I'm in.


I guess that is better than making out AFTER the rim job


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 5, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Fudge dewatering pumps, perhaps?
> 
> Am I right Fudgey?


What percent solids do you think he can achieve?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> What percent solids do you think he can achieve?


For him ?? If he were on a mission, it would be code named OPERATION SOFT SERVE, like the ice cream.

 :thumbs:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 6, 2007)

It has to be at least 20% to be suitable for "A DUMP", so if it's soft serve, maybe it's intended for land application.

VT's front lawn maybe?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2007)

Well wouldn't the dewatering pumps be handling water rather than sludge...I mean fudge?

I'm gonna say 7-10% fudge by volume.

If they were fudge recycling pumps, they'd be higher.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know, but I produced some fudge today that would probably tear the hell out of a fudge pump. Probably even ruin a belt press. I'ts funny, because I don't remember eating that boulder, but there it was...


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2007)

I've heard a saying "shit a brick" but didn't know that could happen


----------



## Dleg (Jun 17, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone was going to let DV walk away with this. I guess the post-PE congratulatory sympathy period is over.

I WIN!


----------



## Dleg (Jun 17, 2007)

:woot: Curse you Sapper!


----------



## Dleg (Jun 17, 2007)

Absolutely.

Hey, I wonder if I can break 800 today, just trying to win this page?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 17, 2007)

Well then, how bout "resetting" me up to around 1,800 for letting you win that last page? Maybe I could even help you out with this one?

_how about I just add 1000 to your current post count, that way it is easier to take it off later_ *SapperPE*


----------



## Dleg (Jun 17, 2007)

:woot: :Locolaugh:

AWESOME!

1,783 posts!

No need to worry on this page, I got your back now...

But seriously, feel free to change it back. I feel a little guilty (but I'm sure that will fade!)


----------



## Dleg (Jun 17, 2007)

Doh!

:Locolaugh:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 17, 2007)

dammit. I thought I had it for a while there


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 17, 2007)

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Hill William (Jun 18, 2007)

When???


----------



## frazil (Jun 18, 2007)

WHY???


----------



## Hill William (Jun 18, 2007)

How???


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 18, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 18, 2007)

really?


----------



## Hill William (Jun 18, 2007)

WTF?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 18, 2007)

Can you be a little more explicit?


----------



## frazil (Jun 18, 2007)

Can someone just win already??

&lt;--winner


----------



## FusionWhite (Jun 18, 2007)

...


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 18, 2007)

qgsryoxppnygn


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 18, 2007)

STOP!


----------



## Dleg (Jun 18, 2007)

You know, we need about 25 more posts before anyone can win this page....


----------



## Dleg (Jun 18, 2007)

one...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## DVINNY (Jun 18, 2007)

I win.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 20, 2007)

That just wasn't fair, DV!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 20, 2007)

I didn't lock the last one, but since it was locked, I posted in it one more time. Since it bothers ya, I'll merge this one to it, reopen it, and off we go.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 20, 2007)

Nope you can't ignore it. Gotta love it


----------



## Dleg (Jun 20, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Dleg, why don't you start one that says (first post in this thread wins), and the you will win and the thread will be dead at the same time. We all win.


Hmmm...... (we need a head scratching emoticon)

That... just... might... be... crazy enough to work...

I'm not particularly fond of this thread either. But consider these two things: 1. I didn't start it. and 2: it gets kind of boring around here during the time that I am on-line. Sapper, I'm guessing you know what I mean. By the time I clock out to go home, quite often it's just me and Google on the board.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 20, 2007)

Can I join the After Hours Club?

I am screwed. Had to work until late last night. Actually, went back home this morning at 3AM, and tonight looks like the history will repeat itself.

Wifey told me she wants to see my time sheet for this pay period. It has been crazy: 11.5 hours last Wednesday, 17.5 last Thursday, 11.5 Tuesday, 15 hours yesterday and who knows how many tonight. It is crazy but I still love my fudging job. Have some time to kill since have to wait until the crew finishes their job to do my testings.

So Dleg and Sapper; What do we do now?

:bio:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 20, 2007)

huh?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 20, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Well, Luis, it is very complicated, first you read all of the threads that you want, and then you sit around and think up clever responses and then you post them, and then you wait 24 hours for the rest of the world to read your witty comments and post some sort of indication that they felt that your comment was the funniest thing they saw all day (which in my case, never fucking happens). That is about the size of it.


Figured that one out. Well my friend. I got to go know. Trying to go ahead and do some tests while the crew is working so I can go back home before dawn....that I don't like. Will come back later if I have a break.

:bio:


----------



## achristie (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyway..this is the end...Done and gone...Go home boys...Bye bye


----------



## Dleg (Jun 20, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Well, Luis, it is very complicated, first you read all of the threads that you want, and then you sit around and think up clever responses and then you post them, and then you wait 24 hours for the rest of the world to read your witty comments and post some sort of indication that they felt that your comment was the funniest thing they saw all day (which in my case, never fucking happens). That is about the size of it.


That about sums it up for me. It was so exciting, a couple days back, when Sapper and I were firing off at each other at the start fo this particular page. That's how pathetic I am.

Actually, most of the folks are still on-line, I guess at the end of their workday, when I first log on in the morning. But that quickly drops off as people head home, right about when I start posting, and then there's a predictable few that log on from home sometimes after dinner, which for me is just around lunch. Or, at least, that's the way it appears to me.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 21, 2007)

I am done here. Going home at last. I just hope my cell phone does not ring anymore tonight. I need some rest.

Over and gone


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 21, 2007)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 21, 2007)

Good morning from NJ. Nothing beats having a somewhat slow Wednesday only to find 42 emails (all work related) in myinbox sent by the idiot architect on a job we are pursuing. I think the guy answered every RFI I sent had sent in over the last three weeks last night. I'll probably spend most of the day sorting this shit out now and neglecting my other three jobs. Another great Thursday!

Granted I will be checking EB and the NJ license lookup system every 15 minutes to see if there is any news.

-Ray


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 21, 2007)

good morning everybody.

We're almost to Friday and we know what that means you "BEEETCHES"


----------



## Hill William (Jun 21, 2007)

It feels like Monday to me. We were off yesterday for the birthday of this great state.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 21, 2007)

MA_PE please post again, you have 666 posts right now, and that makes me nervous


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 21, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> It feels like Monday to me. We were off yesterday for the birthday of this great state.


Musta been nice you Rat Bahstad. Get any golfing in?

I had to work a long day, had Sanitary Board meeting, got home at 8:30. But Happy Late B-Day WV!!

(I need to find out what happened to my WV smiley)


----------



## Hill William (Jun 21, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Musta been nice you Rat Bahstad. Get any golfing in?
> I had to work a long day, had Sanitary Board meeting, got home at 8:30. But Happy Late B-Day WV!!
> 
> (I need to find out what happened to my WV smiley)



I actually spent the day at the inlaws floating in the pool. Kinda nice.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 21, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> I actually spent the day at the inlaws floating in the pool. Kinda nice.


Thursday is the new Friday! Actually, my usual drinking buddy/co-worker is off tomorrow and we went for the liquid lunch today instead! Best way to pass time waiting for exam results!

-Ray


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought this thread was closed!!!! ? bump


----------



## Dleg (Jun 21, 2007)

^^Nope. I whined and it was reopened. Plus, the evil (666) MA_PE won the second page.

Damn! That's what I get for sleeping!


----------



## Dleg (Jun 22, 2007)

Getting bored again.... All the action seems to be in the PE Exam forum.

Well, it's Friday afternoon here in the Marianas, beotches! I've got a party to go to after work, so I think 2:48 p.m. is a good time to start slacking.

:beerchug:


----------



## Dleg (Jun 22, 2007)

4:30. Beer time.

Now it's just the crickets in here.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 23, 2007)

wasssuuupp


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 24, 2007)

uh oh


----------



## ktulu (Jun 24, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> This is quickly becoming an "official pad your post count" thread


Well, if that's the case, here's my contribution...


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 24, 2007)

I think I'm the only one here today!!! :multiplespotting:

Studying got boring.....hummm, maybe that's ANOTHER reason I'm having to do it again.


----------



## civilsid (Jun 24, 2007)

I think I will create a new word for what I see going on here

"Devolution"

This is the process that occurs when engineers have nothing better to do than sit around wondering what sort of letters will be showing up in their mailbox as they take in greater and greater amounts of alcohol wondering if they will be celebrating or drinking away their sorrows.

Hence this neverending post.

By the way, he who laughs last just doesn't get the joke. In fact he probably IS the joke. :beerchug:


----------



## frazil (Jun 24, 2007)

^ except 90% of the people posting in this thread already know the results.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 24, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing, but I got hung up on trying to propose a counter-theory for why that might be... Maybe that should tell me something?


----------



## irisheng (Jun 24, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> This is quickly becoming an "official pad your post count" thread


I got to get to 25 some way.


----------



## irisheng (Jun 24, 2007)

irisheng said:


> I got to get to 25 some way.


2 more to go.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 28, 2007)

You're there now.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 28, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> MA_PE please post again, you have 666 posts right now, and that makes me nervous


Geez I just saw this. To the best of my knowledge the anti-christ was not invoked and judgement day has been averted for the time being. Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## kathik (Jul 2, 2007)

I am trying to get to 25 posts just in case I pass the test! But, still waiting in Maryland!!

:th_rockon: Good PE's!! You guys are awesome, and I hope to be one very, very shortly!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2007)

last night I ate an entire block of cheese


----------



## Hill William (Jul 3, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> last night I ate an entire block of cheese



You are gonna have to take a picture of the outcome (next week) and send it to Fudgey.


----------



## gatormech_e (Jul 3, 2007)

???


----------



## Dleg (Jul 4, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> I know your shits all emotional right now, but I got a 3 point plan to FIX EVERYTHING.
> First, we got this guy, Not Sure.
> 
> Number two, he's the smartest man ALIVE.
> ...


And - he's gonna fix everything in just two weeks!


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 7, 2007)

I like pizza


----------



## Cheese (Jul 8, 2007)

Trying to pad my # to get up on the big board....

Cheese


----------



## Dleg (Jul 8, 2007)

901


----------



## frazil (Jul 9, 2007)

915


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 9, 2007)

666+


----------



## Hill William (Jul 9, 2007)

1218


----------



## ktulu (Jul 9, 2007)

2


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 9, 2007)

69


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

^^^ If you add up all of the divisors 1 through 9 will give you 69.

The largest factorial represented on a calculator is 69! = 1.711224524E98.

69 = 105 in Octal while 105 = 69 in hexidecimal.

69 is the atomic number for thulium.

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jul 9, 2007)

What's the square root of 69?

"Ate something..."


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

remember this calculator trick?

Dolly parton bought a bras for 69 cents, but it was 222 small, so she went on a diet for 51 days times it by 8, and she became...

55378008

(hold monitor upside down to get joke)


----------



## cement (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you hear about the happy Roman? He was gladiator.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 9, 2007)

I like 68. It's where I owe her one.



My Camaro's a '68 too, so I use that one alot.


----------



## frazil (Jul 11, 2007)

935

when do I get my cash and prizes?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 11, 2007)

It's easy to grin, when your ship comes in, and you've got the stock market beat, but the man worthwhile, is the man that can smile, when his short's are too tight in the seat! bump


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2007)

Next one who posts in this thread will become F'tard's associate...

Ha....I win...


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 11, 2007)

associate eh?

let's break that down, an ASS and an OCIATE.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 11, 2007)

HEY...


----------



## Hill William (Jul 11, 2007)

There once was a man from Nantucket......

nm


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 11, 2007)

He couldn't drive a stiff dick into a lard bucket.........

so he walked


----------



## Dleg (Jul 11, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> It's easy to grin, when your ship comes in, and you've got the stock market beat, but the man worthwhile, is the man that can smile, when his short's are too tight in the seat! bump


I watched that one just a couple nights ago.



> Your honor, your Honor


By the way, next post wins the page.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 11, 2007)

...which would be me!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 12, 2007)

CRAP.....I worked for WEEKS to get that last of the page honor!


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 19, 2007)

OH WELL


----------



## cement (Jul 20, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> BUTTOCKS


^^ heh, heh, he said "buttocks


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> enter anus? I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


Uh .. huh .. huh .. huh .. you said anus. Huh huh huh huh ...

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 20, 2007)

excellent wav file JR !!!!


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 20, 2007)

Rectum? Damn near killed 'em!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2007)

I once knew a man from Crass

whose balls were made out of brass

while clanging them together

he played Stormy Weather

and lightning shot out of his ass


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 7, 2008)

can't let MA PE sit on this one any longer


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2008)

I love the Camaro DV.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not this thread again!

Last Post!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> can't let MA PE sit on this one any longer


what did I win?

I once knew a man named McKeever

who had intercouse with a beaver

the result fo this f__k

was a three-legged duck

two cats and a golden retriever


----------



## Brody (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, count me in. Here is the last post.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 7, 2008)

My first instinct told me not to touch this thread....

ALWAYS go with your first instinct!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 7, 2008)

Yup, this one. It's as useless as the 5,000 post monster, just on a smaller scale


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 7, 2008)

lusone:


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 7, 2008)

There's no rule against double posting in here. Muh ha ha ha ha ha... :asthanos:


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 7, 2008)

This is the end, beautiful friend

This is the end, my only friend, the end

of our elaborate plans, the end

of everything that stands, the end

no safety or surprise, THE END

:tribe:


----------



## cement (Feb 7, 2008)

does anybody else have kids that sing "it's the song that never ends..."

almost as annoying as this thread!

btw, next person to post is Fudgey in real life.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 7, 2008)

huh?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Cement said:


> does anybody else have kids that sing "it's the song that never ends..."


Absolutely ... I know the song.

I am the senior technical advisor on a rule-making effort that was undertaken by my Department in 1997. :true: The implementing statute that directs my department to make a rule to address some risk-based criteria has been challenged twice in court and settled each time. Any project that has run afoul with the statute (without clear guidance of a rule) has been handled by me.

This rule has even changed names a few times - it is something completely different as of last year. When I sat down last week to discuss putting this rule up for final public workshop before pushing for adoption, our attorney wanted to add a bunch of material unrelated to the engineering criteria I have put together.

I started to chime, "This is the rule that never ends. It goes on and on my friends."

Needless to say, I got my fair share of &lt;_&lt;

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 8, 2008)

Well show me the way

to the next whiskey bar

oh, don't ask why

oh, don't ask why

(repeat)

For if we don't find

the next whiskey bar

I tell you this thread must die!

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Well show me the way
> to the next whiskey bar
> 
> oh, don't ask why
> ...


Morrison obviously didn't find the next whiskey because he's dead.

and subsequenty the Doors and thier lame rambling songs should die with him.

(I'm not a big Doors fan.)


----------



## Dleg (Feb 8, 2008)

I only like them when they are accompanied by kick ass Vietnam helicopter assault sequences.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 8, 2008)

tough crowd -

Hey, rock-n-roll ain't noise pollution (gangsta rap another matter) :suicide:

seems like any 60's - 70's rock goes great w/ epic war scenes (maybe not Saving Private Ryan)

But how about for LOTR, the siege on Gondor? Get some Jefferson Airplane - Led Zep, maybe some Who, blaring in the background -

it all makes sense man, the white wizard is the WHITE RABBIT

Go ask Alice, when she's 10 feet tall. . .


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 8, 2008)

Oooh. . . . . . .headache

What just happened?

All i remember is yelling "Don't go in the f#cking cave Frodo!

:wtlw:


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> tough crowd -
> Hey, rock-n-roll ain't noise pollution (gangsta rap another matter) :suicide:
> 
> seems like any 60's - 70's rock goes great w/ epic war scenes (maybe not Saving Private Ryan)
> ...


now you're talking ('bout my Generation).

Personally I think the Morrison and the Doors drone on. They don't do much for me and IMHO don't belong in the same class as the others.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 8, 2008)

Word


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 8, 2008)

Up


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 8, 2008)

$2 pints rock!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 8, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> $2 pints rock!


I suspect that they do and I wish that I could verify that first-hand.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 8, 2008)

Not a bad deal.

Almost as good as $4 apple cider jars back in college


----------



## Dleg (Feb 8, 2008)

agree fully on Doors discussion. give me any other hard rock band from the era and I will be happy on my desert island.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 9, 2008)

Dleg said:


> agree fully on Doors discussion. give me any other hard rock band from the era and I will be happy on my desert island.


like KISS!!

I wanna rock all nite and party every day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 9, 2008)

Gene Simmons was funny as hell on that Trump show. Got his ass fired.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 9, 2008)

Did someone win the 5000 thread? only been gone a day or two. . .

swear, I'm laying off the Doors - now Pink Floyd, thats another trip without leaving the farm. . .


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> swear, I'm laying off the Doors - now Pink Floyd, thats another trip without leaving the farm. . .


I never really liked The Doors.

I have been listening to Pink Floyd lately and was listening to Queen earlier in the week.

I still think Linkin Park completely rocks though!! :th_rockon:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 10, 2008)

Linkin' Park is good.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 10, 2008)

you really can't beat Floyd for just tuning out the rest of the world.

Wish You Were Here and Dark Side of the Moon are awesome for that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

^^^ My stepson heard me listening to Wish You Were Here. It has inspired him to learn to play it on his guitar.

I am glad there are times that I can supply a modicum of positive reinforcement in his life. 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 10, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> you really can't beat Floyd for just tuning out the rest of the world.
> Wish You Were Here and Dark Side of the Moon are awesome for that.


Floyd's one of my favorite all-time bands, but I'm too young to have seen them in concert. There was a cover band called "The Machine" based out of suburban NY that was as close to dead on as I've ever seen a tribute band. I used to see them regularly. They rocked!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 10, 2008)

I have that Floyd concert box set of CD's somewhere, I need to dig it up.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 10, 2008)

FWIW: I'm pold enough that I saw Floyd during thier tour for the "Animals" album. It was pretty cloudy (indoors).

The Pink Floyd laser show at the Boston aquarium was a treat, also.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 10, 2008)

Bob and the Blonde

Bob, a handsome dude, walked into a sports bar

around 9:58 PM.

He sat down next to a blonde at the bar and stared

up at the TV.

The 10:00 PM news was coming on.

The news crew was covering a story of a man on a

ledge of a large building

preparing to jump.

The blonde looked at Bob and said, "Do you think

he'll jump?"

Bob says, "You know, I bet he'll jump. "

The blonde rep lied, "Well, I bet he won't."

Bob placed a $20 bill on the bar and said, "You're

on!"

Just as the blonde placed her money on the bar, the

guy on the ledge did a

swan dive off the building, falling to his death.

The blonde was very upset, but willingly handed her

$20 to Bob, saying,

"Fair's fair.

Here's your money."

Bob replied, "I can't take your money, I saw this

earlier on the 5 PM news

and so I knew he would jump."

The blond replied, "I did too; but I didn't think

he'd do it again."


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 10, 2008)

A guy walks into the local welfare office to pick up his check.

He marched straight up to the counter and said, "Hi. You know,

I just HATE drawing welfare. I'd really rather have a job."

The social worker behind the counter said, "Your timing is excellent.

We just got a job opening from a very wealthy old man who wants a

chauffeur and bodyguard for his beautiful daughter. You'll have to

drive around in his Mercedes and he'll supply all of your clothes.

Because of the long hours, meals will be provided. You'll be expected to

escort the daughter on her overseas holiday trips and you will have to

satisfy her sexual urges. You'll be provided a two- bedroom apartment

above the garage. The salary is $200,000 a year."

The guy, wide-eyed, said, " You're bull****tin' me!"

The social worker said, "Yeah, w el l . . . you started it."


----------



## Sschell (Feb 10, 2008)

hee hee!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> The guy, wide-eyed, said, " You're bull****tin' me!"The social worker said, "Yeah, w el l . . . you started it."


Ouch !!!! 



JR


----------



## Brody (Feb 10, 2008)

How can we tell when we're at the last post?

Quick, one of you admins lock this thread!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah... lock it now!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 10, 2008)

or maybe now?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 10, 2008)

or better yet, NOW!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 10, 2008)

me neither


----------



## Dleg (Feb 10, 2008)

Huh? I won!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 10, 2008)

not so fast there. Dleg!!

j/k


----------



## Sschell (Feb 10, 2008)

unlocked it eh... mods are playing mind games...


----------



## frazil (Feb 10, 2008)

The next person to post is totally lame.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 10, 2008)

how dare you insult my physical disability!

I prefer mobily challenged to lame.


----------



## frazil (Feb 10, 2008)

sorry sschell. The next person to post is mobily challenged.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 10, 2008)

don't forget semi-retarded...


----------



## Dleg (Feb 10, 2008)

How dare you insult my uneven intelligence!


----------



## frazil (Feb 10, 2008)

This is the thread where _everyone _wins when the last person posts, so we should all stop posting.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 10, 2008)

clearly you're gifted in MSpaint...what other real world experience do you need???


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 10, 2008)

did anyone notice that Office Space was on AMC this weekend?

They also aired Blazing Saddles (I love that movie). work, work, work, work, how we doin' boys?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 10, 2008)

both excellent movies... I have both on dvd and i only have about half a dozen dvd's


----------



## Brody (Feb 11, 2008)

One of the channels, Comedy, I think, has Office Space on a lot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^ You are officially deemed *PSYCHO* for posting at 4:20 AM !!!

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Brody (Feb 11, 2008)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ You are officially deemed *PSYCHO* for posting at 4:20 AM !!!
> :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:
> 
> JR


Well, welcome to the club! :beerchug:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 11, 2008)

Look, it's a pile of boogers!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 11, 2008)

^You win.

Oops, I guess not.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2008)

It ain't over yet.

So Dleg let's "hear" some of the Hash limericks.

I once knew a girl named Louise

whose pubies hung down to her knees

and when it got hot

she'd tie them in a knot

and the crabs had a flying trapeze


----------



## Dleg (Feb 11, 2008)

^^Good one!

I'm tellin you, the Hash limericks stunk. Here's one that was thought up by a guy named "Droolbag" (as in "he's so dumb, I'm pretty sure that Camelback is actually a drool bag!" He's actually a good guy, and is the legal counsel for our licensing board!). This one got booed both live and on-line:

There was a hash gal from Tana-peg

Who wouldn’t stop following Dog-leg.

She bared him a t_t.

Then he said (half the wit!),

“I’d rather you showed them to Drool-beg”.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 11, 2008)

Did someone say it's 4:20?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> Did someone say it's 4:20?


Yeah, 4:20 AM - as in way too [email protected]#$%^&amp;* early in the morning!! ldman:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 11, 2008)

It's always 4:20 somewhere.

hint: urban legend look up 4:20


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> hint: urban legend look up 4:20


:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 12, 2008)

No kidding,

two years ago I had a job along a place named "High Street". The guy that lived at 420, said that on April 20th(4/20), at 420 High Street at 4:20 pm, he has a party.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 12, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> It's always 4:20 somewhere.
> hint: urban legend look up 4:20


sounds like something I need to wait until I'm home to do.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 12, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> No kidding,
> two years ago I had a job along a place named "High Street". The guy that lived at 420, said that on April 20th(4/20), at 420 High Street at 4:20 pm, he has a party.


My wife's bday is on 4/20. I always tease her about that.


----------



## LXZ (Feb 12, 2008)

Shall we stop posting under this thread?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 12, 2008)

yes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 12, 2008)

But I haven't added my 2 cents yet...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 12, 2008)

I say we stop now.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 12, 2008)

STOP NOW.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 12, 2008)

yes.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 13, 2008)

maybe so


----------

